# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  António Tristão - Selected Reef Tank Junho/Julho 11

## Ricardo Pinto

*Aquário de António Tristão 1100L - Reefforum / H2O + Something "Selected Reef Tank", Junho/Julho de 2011*

_Meus caros,

É com muito gosto que vos apresento o novo “Selected Reef Tank” do Reefforum / H2O + Something para os meses de Junho e Julho de 2011 – o aquário do António Tristão. 

Conheci este aquário (e o Tristão) pela primeira vez em 2009. Mal cruzei a porta e fomos apresentados, percebi que estava perante um tipo impecável. Imediatamente, o Tristão, se tornou um amigo e alguém com quem aprendi imenso.  Gostava de salientar a sua simplicidade e sentido de humor que fazem dele um grande aquariofilista.

O artigo é da autoria do António Tristão e as fotos pertecem ao Pedro Conceição.

Muito obrigado aos dois, ao Tristão pela simpatia em partilhar connosco o seu aquário, e ao Pedro pelas excelentes fotos.

Um abraço, 
Ricardo Pinto_

*
Aquário de 1100L de António Tristão - Selected Reef Tank Junho/Julho 2011*




*Introdução*

Quando o Ricardo escolheu o meu aquário como "Selected Reef Tank",  disse-lhe que o mesmo não estaria à altura.

Contudo, após a sua insistência aqui estou eu …com o meu aquário!

*Your Story in aquariums*

Há cerca de dezassete anos recebi de presente um aquário de 50 litros. Vim a transforma-lo num aquário comunitário de água doce e mantive-o durante três anos.

Um dia vi no supermercado um aquário de 1,50m. Depois de pensar acabei por adquiri-lo.

Na época existia a revista Aqualife, a qual ensinava o Abc da água salgada, resolvi aventurar-me.

Arranjei um pseudo escumador ( super arcaico e rudimentar!) e pedi para fazerem dois furos no aquário e uma sump. O móvel foi feito por mim…

O aqua funcionou razoavelmente bem durante dois anos.

No entanto, a informação sobre aquariofilia era muito escassa. A água que vinha da sump entrava no aqua junto ao areão devido às zonas anaeróbias. Tinha uma válvula anti-retorno que acabou por criar plaquetas na esfera interior.

Um dia quando estava em período de gozo de férias houve uma falha de electricidade – um apagão. A válvula anti-retorno não vedou como deveria e, em consequência, fiquei com a casa inundada. Ou seja, o aquário ficou danificado. 

Durante uns anos fiquei parado em termos de actividade, mas não em termos de informação.
Em meados do ano de 2008, com o auxílio de José Perpétua, iniciei este projecto.

Creio que daqui a alguns anos ainda farei muitas asneiras, ainda que sempre desejoso de experimentar novidades com o máximo de bom senso.






*Aquarium Data*  

*Data de Montagem*
03 /Nov / 2008  por Tiago Garcia e João Ribeiro. 
REMODELAÇÃO por  André Silvestre e António Tristão.


*Dimensões*

Aquário   180 x 80 x 80 cm
Sump      100 x 40 x 50 cm

Total: Cerca de 1100lt de água
*
Parâmetros do sistema:*
Ph    7.9  e  8.3		Temp     26 / 27		Salinity     1026		Kh            8  /  9		Ca           450		Mg         1300		PO4		NO3		Outros:  ORP- 370/430


*Iluminação:*

3 Reflectores  Lumenbright com lâmpadas de  400w Coralvue Reeflux 12000k - Foto-período: das  22h até  6h com balastros electrónicos  lumatek 400w
- Período nocturno – 10 horas das 06H às 16H
- Leds  azuis das 16h às 22horas




*Circulação e Filtração:*

ATB – SUPER SIZE com Red Dragon 2500Kit TS24 e duas bombas Tunze 6101Uma Vortech MP 40 das mais antigasDuas Sun Sun JVP 103 de 5000l/h cadaUma Sun Sun de 12000l/h



*Outro equipamento:*

Reactor de Cálcio: deltec  601s  com ARM e MgReactor de Kalk: deltec  KM  500Computador: Profilux  Plus II (Avisa falta de luz)Refrigerador: HAILEA HC-500 A com ½ cavaloReactor de fosfatos: DELTEC FR 512Osmoregulador : Tunze 5017 com reservatório de 70 lReactor de Carvão: PHOSBAN 150




*Suplementação de Cálcio e Alkalinidade:*

Grotech Tec III NG a adicionar KH e MG






*Manutenção e aditivos:*

- Diariamente – Controlo visual dos equipamentos e adiciono Fitoplancton +    Zooplancton da Brightwell   alimentação de peixes e com algas nori comida seca e congelada variada.  
- Semanalmente - Limpeza de escumadores e dos vidros dos aquários  
- TPA  quinzenal com água do mar
- Mensalmente - Potássio + troca de midia de carvão activo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Habitantes*


*Peixes*

_Acanthurus Lineatus, Achiles, Sohal, Leucosternon, Naso Lituratus, Zebrassoma Flavescens, Rostratrum, Parancanthurus Hepatus, 

20 Pseudanthias Squamipinnis

Wrasses: Sixline, Labroides Dmidiatus, Radiant Halichoeres Irides, Cirrihilabrus Aurantidorsalis, Halichoeres Marginatus

Centropyge  Loriculus, Neocirrhitus  Armatus, Nemateleotris Decora, 3 Amphiprion Ocellaris, Ember Blenny (cirripectes stigmaticus)_

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Corais*

_21 x Acanthastrea Lordhowensis, 1 Echinata

Seriatopora Hystrix, Sarcophiton sp, Propalyttoas sp, Pavona Decussatus, 2 Fungia ( Laranja e Verde), Caulastrea Furcata, Favites sp,
Montipora Capricornis Laranja, Verde e Roxa, Montipora Australiensis, Montipora Confusa, Montipora Digitata Laranja e Castanha, Blastomussa Wellsi
Ricordea Florida ( várias cores), Pocilopora, Stylophora Pistillata, Merulina Ampliata, Euphyllia  Ancora, Euphyllia Glabrecens, Lobophyllia,Platygyra Verde Florescente, Zoanthus sp. de várias cores, Blue Mushroom

3 Cálices de várias cores, 8 Scolymias

Acroporas - Echinata, Granulosa, Milepora, Valida, Stagorn, Tricolor e  outras numerosas espécies
_

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Invertebrados* 

20 Astrea Tecta, 2 Stenopus Hispidus  (macho e fêmea), 6 Lysmata Debelius, 1 Mespilia Globulus, 50 Clibanarius SP ( Hermitas de várias cores, Calcinus SP e Elegans e Tricolor), 25 Lysmata Suicodata, 8 Lysmata Amboinenses, 1 Lybia SP (Pom Pom Crab), 4 Ofiurus adultos, Centenas de Ofiurus pequenos, 150 Nassarios, 1 Cypraea, 1 Ophiothrix, 10 Trochus histrio... E tantos outros








*Problemas que encontrei ao longo dos anos*

Planarias, Majanos, Aiptasias, Nudibranquio da Montiporas, Starpolips Castanhos, KH e Mg baixo.







*
Pensamentos Finais*

Não ao aquecimento global e à destruição maciça de recifes de coral. Mas se um dia tudo desaparecer... talvez consigamos repovoar o mar.






*Entrevista*

_Occupation?_
Militar

_Family/Single/kids?_
Casado, com um filho

_What/Who got you into the reef hobby?_
Adoro tudo o que se relaciona com o mar

_What are your expectations for this tank?_
Espero vir a ter um aquário  como deve ser ( creio que tal nunca acontecerá por mea culpa!) e que dure 10 anos o atual.

_What are your favorite fish and coral?_
Acanthurus Achilles e Pseudocheilinus Ocellatus (Mystery Wrasse) e Zebrasoma Gemmatum. Coral: Acanthastrea Lordhowensis

_What is your dream setup tank?_ 
Possuir 2 tanques com 2m cada um, um com LPS e outro com SPS.
Ou então, um piscina grande onde pudesse mergulhar e colocar corais onde quisesse.

_Which is your all time favourite aquarium(s)?_
Gosto de vários aquários: o de David Saxbys em Londres, o de Pieter Van Svijlekom na Holanda e o de Ching Chai na Tailândia.




*Texto:* António Tristão
*Fotos:* Pedro Conceição & _António Tristão (2 fotos)_

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Já tive a oportunidade de passar 2 tardes junto a esse aquario!

Merece inteiramente o artigo!

Muitos parabens!e força nisso!

Grande abraço para o amigo Tristão

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

Ricardo Pinto, excelente escolha de aquário, mais uma vez os Tugas em alta forma! O nosso ranking a nivel mundial está a subir!! :SbOk: 

Parabens ao António pelo belo bocado de recife que mantem em casa, sem dúvida um aquário de referência!

abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem bonito Tristão!
Os meus parabéns!... tenho de combinar com  o João Ribeiro e dár ai um salto como combinámos no encontro do fragário!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Os Tugas estão em alta..... digam-me outro aquário com uma selecção dessas de LPS, com um achilles e um rostratum, com SPS e LPS muito saudáveis.... é brutal!

A partir da primeira vez que visitei este aquário em 2009, percebi que os SPS só crescem coloridos se tiverem "comida" na coluna de água. ULNS... sim, mas com muita comidinha na coluna de água. 

O truque é não deixar que a carga orgânica, que não é consumida, se acumule dentro do aquário. No caso do Tristão, ele utiliza o método clássico.... vida, micro-vida.... bicheza com fartura. Ele coloca comida e aquilo parece o renascer dos mortos-vivos... o areão parece que ganha vida. 


Grande Tristão.... parabéns... tens um dos melhores sistemas que vi ao vivo.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> O truque é não deixar que a carga orgânica, que não é consumida, se acumule dentro do aquário. No caso do Tristão, ele utiliza o método clássico.... vida, micro-vida.... bicheza com fartura. Ele coloca comida e aquilo parece o renascer dos mortos-vivos... o areão parece que ganha vida.


Olá Ricardo.

Isso não é só , Micro fauna. :yb668: 
Micro fauna só existe em grande quantidade quando o aquário atinge alguma maturidade (2-3anos)
O que acontece a maior parte das vezes é que o vicio é maior que sabedoria do aquariofilista, este quer ter um aquário igual aos que vê nas revistas e nos fóruns e em um ano tem o aquário cheio de peixes e corais e sem micro fauna.
Como não sabe que essa micro fauna é necessária para o equilíbrio do aquário, continua a comprar tudo o que vê em outros aquário, depois vem as mortes, RTN, corais castanhos  e por fim (bum de fosfatos).
Há um tempo a trás o companheiro Marco Madeira falou muito dessa micro fauna chegou mesmo a pedir um copo de areia a vários aquariofilistas.


Este aquário é prova de que tudo leva o seu tempo e com paciência alguma persistencia  consegue se chegar lá.
Os meus parabéns ao companheiro Tristão  :Palmas:  :Palmas: , o aquário esta a ficar pequeno precisas de um maior. :SbSourire2: 


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tristão, foi um prazer conhecer-te no Fragário do Carlos . Parabéns pelo teu aquário ! Muito Bom !

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Boa noite pessoal!
 Peço desculpa por só agora falar, mas não tenho tido disponibilidade (o trabalho aperta !) . 
Só mesmo o Ricardo para me meter neste filme. O  seu dinamismo, a sua empatia com as pessoas, levou a que o fórum ficasse no mínimo diferente. Isto  levou-me  a concordar com este artigo. Mesmo que não tenha um aquário à altura, o Ricardo convenceu-me que, pelo menos,   tinha as mínimas condições .
 O Pedro,  nem precisa de apresentações. Mais uma vez  as suas fotos fora de série fizeram  que este aquário renascesse das cinzas. Depois de ver as fotos dos corais,  fui olhar para o aquário para ver se, de facto, eram realmente os  meus corais.
Como podem constatar pelas fotos, parece que está composto e  quase  me convence .
Mas, desde já,  o meu muito obrigado ao Ricardo e ao Pedro por terem a paciência de  tornarem esta reportagem realidade.

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Boas!
> 
> Já tive a oportunidade de passar 2 tardes junto a esse aquario!
> 
> Merece inteiramente o artigo!
> 
> Muitos parabens!e força nisso!
> 
> Grande abraço para o amigo Tristão


Grande Pedro,  obrigado pelos parabéns . Estou a ver o  pichas  aí na foto , isso sim é que vale tudo ! Grande matulão :yb620: ! Um Abraço.

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Oi,
> 
> Ricardo Pinto, excelente escolha de aquário, mais uma vez os Tugas em alta forma! O nosso ranking a nivel mundial está a subir!!
> 
> Parabens ao António pelo belo bocado de recife que mantem em casa, sem dúvida um aquário de referência!
> 
> abraço


Carlos,  obrigado! Mas o teu é que é,  quando os Américas o virem , virão charters para poder contempla-lo ao vivo. :yb624: 
 Um Abraço.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Parabéns Tristão, está 5 estrelas!! :SbOk: 


Abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Grande Tristão, PARABÉNS pela nomeação mais do que merecida! 
Quem te ouve falar fica com a ideia de que o teu aquário está uma bodega e que tudo vai de mal a pior, só que, quando damos de caras com o bicho, ficamos altamente maravilhados com o pequeno recife que tens em casa. A tua constante insatisfação é que te levou ao ponto a que chegaste. 
Inegavelmente, um dos mais belos aquários de Portugal!!!

----------


## Pedro Costa

Afinal Machado sempre tinhas razão, o Tristão tem mesmo um grande aquário, embora diga precisamente o contrário.
Muitos parabéns sem dúvida um grande aquário, e quando digo grande não é em tamanho mas em qualidade.  :SbOk2: 

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Bem bonito Tristão!
> Os meus parabéns!... tenho de combinar com  o João Ribeiro e dár ai um salto como combinámos no encontro do fragário!


O Amigo Marco conheci-o no almoço do Fragário do Norte (almoço espectacular!)
O  homem do Achilles  Este jovem é uma  granda malha!  Grande reportagem a do almoço!
Excelente! 
Obrigado pelos parabéns.  Estás perfeitamente à  vontade para vires cá (vais ficar desapontado! ). Mas sempre dá para confraternizar e beber umas bejecas. Temos de combinar com o João , se puder este fds :Coradoeolhos: 
Um Abraço

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Os Tugas estão em alta..... digam-me outro aquário com uma selecção dessas de LPS, com um achilles e um rostratum, com SPS e LPS muito saudáveis.... é brutal!
> 
> A partir da primeira vez que visitei este aquário em 2009, percebi que os SPS só crescem coloridos se tiverem "comida" na coluna de água. ULNS... sim, mas com muita comidinha na coluna de água. 
> 
> O truque é não deixar que a carga orgânica, que não é consumida, se acumule dentro do aquário. No caso do Tristão, ele utiliza o método clássico.... vida, micro-vida.... bicheza com fartura. Ele coloca comida e aquilo parece o renascer dos mortos-vivos... o areão parece que ganha vida. 
> 
> 
> Grande Tristão.... parabéns... tens um dos melhores sistemas que vi ao vivo.


Eh!EH!Eh! Ricardo Há cá grandes e bons aquários mas andam escondidos. Sempre alimentei bem todos os seres vivos do aqua,  pois a Bicheza tb se alimenta de organismos que nem vemos.
Muita comida e muita escumação. Sempre assim!
    Grande Abraço

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Este aquário é prova de que tudo leva o seu tempo e com paciência alguma persistencia  consegue se chegar lá.
> Os meus parabéns ao companheiro Tristão , o aquário esta a ficar pequeno precisas de um maior.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Grande Rogério….  Obrigado pelos parabéns. Adorei o teu aquário e aquele peixinho muito especial está o máximo …O meu aqua já esteve muito atafulhado mas agora os peixes já se conseguem mexer …. o eterno problema do aquário pequenito, enfim,   :Coradoeolhos:  não dá para mais.
 Um Abraço.

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Tristão, foi um prazer conhecer-te no Fragário do Carlos . Parabéns pelo teu aquário ! Muito Bom !


Rui , o prazer foi todo meu.  Sempre ambicionei ter um sistema como o teu, talvez um dia.
Com os conhecimentos que tens podias fazer outra vez um super sistema com corais de eleição como já tiveste, pois pelo que me apercebi, em termos de peixes,  já és o melhor a nível mundial . Vou fazer força  para que comeces um sistema tb com coralada  :yb663:  (no que puder ajudar estás à vontade! ).Se puderes aparecer,  será um prazer . 

Um Abraço

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Parabéns Tristão, está 5 estrelas!!
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Obrigado Paulo.....tens de aparecer ai :SbBiere5: 
    Um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais uma fotos..... deste aquário incrível....



















E finalmente tive tempo para fazer o post no blog H2O:

1100L Tristão's Reef Tank

Agora é que vai ser...... Vão vir charters da China para ver os aquários de Portugal!

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Grande Tristão, PARABÉNS pela nomeação mais do que merecida! 
> Quem te ouve falar fica com a ideia de que o teu aquário está uma bodega e que tudo vai de mal a pior, só que, quando damos de caras com o bicho, ficamos altamente maravilhados com o pequeno recife que tens em casa. A tua constante insatisfação é que te levou ao ponto a que chegaste. 
> Inegavelmente, um dos mais belos aquários de Portugal!!!


Machado desculpa só estar a responder agora mas tenho estado ocupado
Lamurias à parte , agradeço-te os parabéns.agora em relação à nomeação merecida já é outra conversa , a remota esperança desta pocita um dia vir a ser um aquário como deve de ser cada vez se desvanece mais , mas enfim são opiniões ,de qualquer maneira obrigado pela força :Pracima: 
   Grande Abraço

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

> Afinal Machado sempre tinhas razão, o Tristão tem mesmo um grande aquário, embora diga precisamente o contrário.
> Muitos parabéns sem dúvida um grande aquário, e quando digo grande não é em tamanho mas em qualidade. 
> 
> Um abraço
> Pedro Costa


Pedro desculpa só agora estar a responder.O Machado  é muito simpático, e obrigado tb pela tua simpatia e pelos parabéns, Se puderes falar com o Machado e combinamos uma vinda aqui a casa quanto mais não seja para beber umas  :SbBiere5:  e trocar uns pontos de vista, quando te for possível .
    Um Abraço

----------

